# John 3:16 "all"



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been researching the word "all" in John 3:16. 

Here is what "Pas" means:

1) individually

a) each, every, any, all, the whole, everyone, all things, everything

2) collectively

a) some of all types


Yet, I'm trying to understand the "individually" part of the description of "pas". Can anyone help me?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 18, 2007)

Go here:

John 3:16, An Exegetical Study, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------

